# Time to Vote for The Forum Banner...



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok... We are now at the point of voting for the new Forum Graphic... I will link/post each entry and place a Poll....

PLEASE, vote only once for the logo that u find best represents the site....

If u use a skin other than Artakus, we'll handle that further down this thread.... I myself use Filux, and I think the Lanc uses Filux2 and CC uses OceanZero....

Anyways, here we go....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2006)

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10




#11




#12




#13




#14


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

Test....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmmm, almost all Axis...  I voted for n.3 myslef, as I see it as the most professional one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

I voted for Number 3 but now I look at the numbering more carefully I meant number 2


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

Well n.2 isn¨t bad but there's no fighters, gosh...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes there is, the mosquito...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

of course but there should be like A6M, Spitfire, a Bf 109 and La-5, let's say...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

True but as has been discussed at length on these boards the C-47 was the greatest aircraft of ww2...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn, I missed that...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I changed ur vote for u Gnomey....


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2006)

question, how bout none of the above and use a propeller as the central theme with some nice background graphics. this then is an easy solution where no-one will then take sides


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm still for uploading as much as possible and every user can prefer his random setting.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 5, 2006)

Easy solution would be to have say 5 or so graphics (e.g. one of each country) and then stick a piece of code in (as I have done on a few site I have run) that randomly selects one of several images in a folder and displays it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Les. That would be best I agree Tiger although I like the sound of Erich's idea too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

Piss on taking sides... I pick what looks best, and I could care less if its an Allied aircraft or an Axis one...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Easy solution would be to have say 5 or so graphics (e.g. one of each country) and then stick a piece of code in (as I have done on a few site I have run) that randomly selects one of several images in a folder and displays it.


how about i just animate it?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Go ahead.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah but someones gotta provide and choose which pics to include


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

I voted for #10 because it has a Bf-109 and that is my favorite plane.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

Me too, 10 is the bestt...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2006)

And #10 starts to pull away from the pack....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 7, 2006)

I voted #10 cause it has Bf109s and Stukas


----------



## Concorde247 (Jun 7, 2006)

I voted for no2 as I think that it best represents the forum. We discuss ALL types of aircraft from ANY country. - Not just one...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2006)

That is a good point as well, I just vote for the one that I think looks the best and that just happens to be the one with the 109.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i think it should just be one banner per skin, and keep it until someone comes along with a really good one that's better, and i say #2, very professional and no side taking.........


----------



## Henk (Jun 7, 2006)

Wel 10 is the one that looks really the best for me. It is really a great one and will be a great banner.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

yeah, now if anyone can make other nice images of some countries aircraft, I can animate it


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Is this the only votes from all the other members? Where are all the other members?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like we are ending the voting very soon, so get ur votes in before the weekend is over....


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2006)

ok gents I'll take # 3.

still think and yes it is my opinion but # 10 looks too busy ........... sorry 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Here are some nominees for the other skins available... Please share ur comments on these as well.....

Oceanzero...










Filux

















Filux2













Unfortunatly, there arent many to choose from....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

I like:

Oceanzero - #1
Filux - #2
Filux2 - #1

Any other opinions before we select the winners??? Voting ends at midnight......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

Oceanzero - #2, because a) its mine and b) it has the ocean and a ship and kinda appropriate for the name of the scheme...

And I agree with your Filux and Filux 2 choices les...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2006)

well there aren't many for the others because there's only about 1 user for each  

oceanzero- #2
Filux- #2
Filux 2- i prefer one of my other spitfire ones but out of them 3 #1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess I should support mine,

Oceanzero - #1 (If this gets selected I may do a .gif version that is transparent but only if the blue doesn't fit, it should fit though!)

Filux - #2 (I really like the warbird stack)

Filus2 - #1 (I feel the text fits better on this one than on the second)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 13, 2006)

It's just too bad i didn't have the chance to make one


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 13, 2006)

like 
#1
#2
#1


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

And thats that.... Im closing the thread... Horse, will u please do the honors and square it up????


----------

